# Continue low FODMAP diet or wait until seeing doctor



## soladeo (Mar 28, 2013)

I was dxed with IBS as a teenager, but was told by the doctor there was nothing he could do. He suggested I eat more fiber, which made things worse. I've had low level digestive issues, with some flares, throughout my adult life. I've had other health problems-significantly thyroid cancer, fibromyalgia and Hashimoto's thyroiditis.

I've been gluten free for about 3 years. The symptoms of the fibro went away drastically on the diet and with getting my thyroid hormone regulated. I continued to have digestive issues but not as strong. My celiac panel was negative, but when I eat gluten I am in tremendous pain and have achy joints and flu like symptoms for about a week. I do not intentionally eat gluten. Two months ago I started on an autoimmune paleo protocol. I've been doing very well on it, but my digestive issues grew in intensity. After research, I hit upon SIBO, and/or possibly high oxalates as a potential issue. I made an appointment with a gastro, who I hope will do a breath test. I started a low FODMAPs diet a few days ago, but now I'm wondering if I should, though the pain, urgency, and bloating is so bad that I felt very motivated to do it. So here are my questions:

1) Will being on a low FODMAP diet for a few weeks (my appt is April 11) affect a breath test? I know you do a low FODMAP diet the day before. With a celiac panel, eating gluten free can cause false negatives.

2) Does anyone have an accurate list of low/moderate/high FODMAP foods? I'm finding lists to be inconsistent.

3) Is it possible that, at first, the symptoms are still there after every meal (die-off), or should I be trying to find a pattern with foods?

Thanks for all your help.


----------

